# Excited- going to a Fiber Animal Production Workshop!



## Southern by choice (Nov 30, 2012)

My daughter so desperately wants sheep! I've been researching sheep/breeds for awhile now. One of the contacts from a spinners guild sent me the link to our sister county's workshop!
The workshop is through the county extension service. It will be covering the following:

Animal Care - Dr. Barbara Walton, DVM, Third Street Veterinary Clinic

How to Find a Veterinarian
First Aid Kit for the Farm
Preventative Care
Common Ailments and Diseases
How to Control those Pesky Worms: Integrated Parasite Management for Small Ruminants  Dr. Niki Whitley, North Carolina A&T State University

Forage and Nutrition  Sam Groce, Chatham County Cooperative Extension, and Dr. Jean-Marie Luginbuhl, North Carolina State University

How to Establish & Maintain Pasture
Forage and Browse for the Piedmont Region
NCSU Research on Lespedeza for Parasite Control
Animal Spotlights: Producers will discuss breeds, harvesting fiber, unique production needs, and more!

Sheep - Ann Fay, Rising Meadow Farm
Angora Goats and Rabbits - Elaina Kenyon, Avillion Farm
Alpacas  Rosmarie Rosenbloom, Black Tulip Farms
Cashmere Goats and Llamas  Laura Young, Dew Dance Farm
Producer Panel:

Marketing Fiber (internet, farmers markets, fiber artist guilds, yarn shops, social media, etc. )
Income Potential from Fiber Animal Production
Exhibitors: All the producers will have exhibits of their fiber products and tools and equipment for harvesting and processing fiber.There will be demonstrations of spinning and using other equipment.

I have to register today! My daughter is so excited! I think this will be a great way to meet different breeders and gain more knowledge of the different fiber animals. My DD really wants to learn how to spin and work with fiber. It is a bit $$$ but I think it will provide valuable information.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sounds pretty neat!!!  And yay for your daughter taking an interest in this and yay for you too...bet you both love it 

We didn't go for wool sheep, nor any horns.  I'm allergic to even lanolin lotions and can't wear wool...and never did get the hang or love for knitting....but for those that can, I bet it's pretty awesome to raise the sheep and learn what to do with the wool from start to finished product!

Enjoy the workshop!  :bun

....we need a dancing sheep in the smilies...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 30, 2012)

> ....we need a dancing sheep in the smilies...


Or goat...


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2012)

or both


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 30, 2012)

That's SOOOO exciting Southern!

You will learn so much. It sounds like a great workshop, packed full of info! Sounds like it's a weekful of learning. How long is the workshop? They sure cover a lot. I wish I was closer so I could go with you two!


I wonder what kind of sheep you will end up getting


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 30, 2012)

Aw man I'm jealous! How cool does that workshop sound?!?!?!? 

You will have SO much fun and learn so much! Now just remember, Aunty CocoNUT has some angora rabbit babies...just in case you get THAT bug too...  
Like Bridge I wish I was a little closer so I could go to that too....but I'll just have to live vicariously through y'all!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 30, 2012)

It is from 8am-5pm breakfast and lunch are catered. I am sooooo excited, I really like how it is about "fiber" animals, not just sheep or just goats etc.

Having such a small farm I want to be able to have it as productive, profitable, and sustainable as possible. Wow that was a lot of "able's".  

How cool would it be to have 1 animal that would be good for milk, fiber, and meat(well, offspring anyway...cause you can't have milk and eat the animal too!  duh!)

I have had phone conversations with a few of the people that will be there so it will be really nice to meet them in person!! I hope I'm just not overwhelmed with info. My DH is also one who wants...alpaca, ostrich, emu, this,that and everything in between. So I will have to wear earplugs when we get home.   and then she will get her sisters in on it and then I will have to run away... maybe to bridges for awhile, then on up to coconuts!!!  Then we could all go visit BON!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2012)

YES!!!!!  Would love a visit


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 30, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> or both


Now we can't have both because then we would have to have  pig and an alpaca, etc. It doesn't work that way. I think we should both compromise and just go with a dancing Kiko goat. With big horns. Yep, that sounds good. 



> How cool would it be to have 1 animal that would be good for milk, fiber, and meat(well, offspring anyway...cause you can't have milk and eat the animal too!  duh!)


Uhhhh Angora goats? Cashmere goats? lol Na I don't think they are very good milkers. But a triple purpose animal is cool. 

btw Southern -- Dr. Niki Whitley of North Carolina A&T State University contacted me a good while back ago about my Kikos and wanted to know if I had any for sale. I had just bought my does so I had to tell her that I didn't have any at the time. But I saw her name and thought that that was pretty cool.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 30, 2012)

I would love that workshop- enjoy!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Okay Straw...a dancing goat...but only if it looks like Moses and has that hair do!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 30, 2012)

well now wait a minute...
osctrich & emus - feathers, eggs, meat
alpacas - fiber & meat
it all sounds good to me! 

MY DH wants a COW. Just so he can go outside and say "Hi Cow"...(he wants to name it 'Cow'). At least you all have PURPOSES for your animals! I'm SLOWLY getting there...

Definitely come up our way...especially bring your fiber and we can have a spin session!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 30, 2012)

That sounds like fun!  Hope you'll take notes for us


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2012)

The class was very good. I would like to share some of the important info but it will take some time to put it up.


----------

